# Looking for a great, high quality pictured televsion



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

All,

I recently auditioned the Samsung 65" Class UN65HU9000 Series 9 LED 4K Ultra Curved HDTV and was blown away by the picture quality. I found it on Samsung's site for $3999 but looked elsewhere and was able to find it on TV Superstores for around $2,100. The only thing that concerned me was it said the version was series 9. Is that the latest?

Also, please give me your feedback regarding this or other options. I am not going for a projector at this point and am looking for high quality televisions in the $3,000 - $5,000 bracket. Let me know what you think!

Matthew


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I am probably crazy but I buy TVs locally.
If there's a problem at initial turn on it gets taken care of on the spot.
Best Buy matches Amazon prices they may also match others.
Never hurts to ask.
That's a significant discount, probably worth reading lots of reviews on the seller.
Nothing particularly wrong with refurbished as long as you know it up front.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd recommend you look long and hard at the curved screens. From what I've been seeing the picture improvement is really pretty minor and the geometric distortions kinda annoying and the price much higher. Seems to me that it is a bit of a gimmick, kinda like 3D. And since the price of 4K sets are falling fast the manufacturers need a new gimmick to help the bottom line.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'd have to agree with Nova. I think the curved screen (at 65-in) is a selling gimmick... Perhaps it would be an option at larger (100-in +) screens. 

It looks like you have a healthy budget...Personally, I'd look at Value Electronics' shootout results and buy either one of the two panels that won.


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Todd and Nova,

First, HAPPY HOLIDAYS! I like this gimmick. The point about distortion, however, is enough to make me think twice. What televisions would you recommend (no projectors please) at the $4,0000 - $5,0000 range? I am all ears. I want this to be the best it can be at my price point. Also, based on my personal experience, I like Samsung and Sony as options; however, like I said, I am all ears. Thanks for your feedback.

Matthew


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Happy Holidays to you, also!

Give this a read:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...crowns-its-kings-lg-forges-ahead-oled-4k.html

I, personally, would look very closely at the two sets they crowned king. Secondarily, I'd give Robert Zohn at Value Electronics a call and talk to him about your space/needs. He takes the display business very seriously...not too many store owners are invested in understanding their products (not to mention hosting events like The Shootout) like he is.

As for curved, my understanding is that the impact of the curve on a viewer is most profound on the largest of screens (which in the home world is probably going to be a projector based system)...and most applicable for projector based systems with an anamorphic lens (for 2.35:1 images).


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Todd Anderson said:


> Happy Holidays to you, also!
> 
> Give this a read:
> 
> ...


Thanks Todd. I will look into it.

Matthew


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I agree about buying locally, but I also always check with Value Electronics, one of our sponsors who always has good deals.


----------

